# East Cape's EVO x - new pics



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks for posting those pics...skiff looks great.

Curious how those tabs work due to the fact they are mounted nearly vertical and there is a lot less surface to effect trim. They look a lot smaller than those used by Chittum on a similar looking hull.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I like it, looks sweet!


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Net 30 said:


> Thanks for posting those pics...skiff looks great.
> 
> Curious how those tabs work due to the fact they are mounted nearly vertical and there is a lot less surface to effect trim. They look a lot smaller than those used by Chittum on a similar looking hull.


Wouldn't they work the same as a traditional mounting, only with leverage point set a few inches ahead of the transom? The water will still be forced down the running surface of the tab creating uplift.


----------



## fishtrapper (Jun 6, 2009)

The tabs work the same as regular mounted tabs. You can't tell a difference when you run the boat between them being mounted the way the are or like you see them mounted on other skiffs.....just less of your shin/knee you are going to knock off when you walk behind your boat


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Looks nice. How tall is the hull side at the transom?


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Who made the trailer? Love how it only has mini side bunks behind the wheels, easier for cleaning/waxing. Gorgeous skiff.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Megalops said:


> Who made the trailer? Love how it only has mini side bunks behind the wheels, easier for cleaning/waxing. Gorgeous skiff.


I was thinking the same thing, then wondered if they'd be a pita on a steep ramp. Definitely nice for access to the boat.


----------



## Redfish203 (Jul 9, 2016)

Trailer looks just like my Ramlin...


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Net 30 said:


> Thanks for posting those pics...skiff looks great.
> 
> Curious how those tabs work due to the fact they are mounted nearly vertical and there is a lot less surface to effect trim. They look a lot smaller than those used by Chittum on a similar looking hull.


I am sure those tabs aren't small, they're just recessed under the hull. Maverick use to do it like that on some of their skiffs. As stated above, it looks cleaner, less likely to get chin checked by the tab.

Nice work, Kevin and Crew!


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

View attachment 3025
Recessed tabs work great. Just have to remember to tab up before loading on a trailer. My trailer is fine but my buddy's banshee the bunks go to the tab. The tabs are full size


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

These pics got me pumped, can't wait.


----------



## mwong61 (Jul 28, 2013)

Megalops said:


> Who made the trailer? Love how it only has mini side bunks behind the wheels, easier for cleaning/waxing. Gorgeous skiff.


That's a Ramlin trailer. It's the "base" aluminum model. There's also a more blinged out aluminum model. 

Standard trailer for the East Cape Skiffs is the galvanized RamLin. (Which is a pretty awesome trailer as well.)

M-


----------



## Limp Shrimp (Aug 23, 2015)

I really like the ramlin trailers, I just wish they would finish the galvanized the same as the aluminum. .. the added step behind the wheel that in cases the brake light looks way better. .. I really like the permanent tie downs on the rear of my Ameri-trail, not sure why they don't put them on as standard equipment. ..


----------



## mwong61 (Jul 28, 2013)

Limp Shrimp said:


> I really like the ramlin trailers, I just wish they would finish the galvanized the same as the aluminum. .. the added step behind the wheel that in cases the brake light looks way better. .. I really like the permanent tie downs on the rear of my Ameri-trail, not sure why they don't put them on as standard equipment. ..


Agree with you there. Ameritrail is the Cadillac of trailers.

M-


----------



## Limp Shrimp (Aug 23, 2015)

I think ramlin is right there with them if you compare their top of the line to the Ameri-trail... it kinda goes hand in hand with the ECC skiffs.. they say they are cheaper than the other big name boats, but really you are just getting fewer bells and whistles. ..ECC is totally capable of building a skiff that's as good or better than anything else on the market, but it is going to cost you a big pile of pesos just like the rest. .


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

tibor25 said:


> One ride in an ECC never again..


That's a pretty big statement with nothing explaining why or what model.


----------



## tibor25 (Apr 17, 2016)

Rode in a vantage about a year ago, there was some chop. Boat was fast 115 on the back, but was soaking wet. Person driving is very proficient with trim tabs. That's why I don't like them..


----------



## tibor25 (Apr 17, 2016)

Sorry if I offended you didn't mean too. Just my opinion


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

No offense taken. To each his own, I thought the Vantage was extremely dry, even compared to my Scout.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

tibor25 said:


> Rode in a vantage about a year ago, there was some chop. Boat was fast 115 on the back, but was soaking wet. Person driving is very proficient with trim tabs. That's why I don't like them..


That is the first time I have ever heard anybody say they thought the Vantage was a wet boat.


----------



## tibor25 (Apr 17, 2016)

Maybe it had an off day haha. I have been in the Marquesa and Vantage and for me prefer the Marquesa. Absolutley to each their own, my favorite skiff is still the Dolphin Super Skiff. Not the fastest or driest by any means


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

ifsteve said:


> That is the first time I have ever heard anybody say they thought the Vantage was a wet boat.


Same here. I fished in a Vantage VHP with a 150 about a month ago with a buddy down here is LA. Crossing a lake with stiff winds and a solid 3+ft chop while running away from an incoming storm. We were running near 50 mph and never even once got misted.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I have a hard time imagining a flats skiff staying on plane in true 3 footers much less running 50 mph. That's a swell as tall as the counter tops in your kitchen. It would be as high or higher than the front casting platform.


----------



## mwong61 (Jul 28, 2013)

Well, I think tibor25 has excellent taste in fly reels

Seriously, so many good boats out there. I would be very happy with a Marquesa or an HPX-V as well. We're blessed to live in an era where there are so many choices. There's a price point and feature set to fit just about any requirement. 

M-


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

jmrodandgun said:


> I have a hard time imagining a flats skiff staying on plane in true 3 footers much less running 50 mph. That's a swell as tall as the counter tops in your kitchen. It would be as high or higher than the front casting platform.


Solid point. Ok maybe 2 ft? My point was that it was enough to make me nervous. Speed was accurate. It came off the Garmin.


----------



## Limp Shrimp (Aug 23, 2015)

Wet or dry has as much to do with the driver and wind direction as the boat.. you really need a quartering sea if you have something to prove...


----------



## East Cape (Sep 3, 2015)

tibor25 said:


> Rode in a vantage about a year ago, there was some chop. Boat was fast 115 on the back, but was soaking wet. Person driving is very proficient with trim tabs. That's why I don't like them..


Must have been a really rough day ? Hundreds of Vantages built/running and this is a first I've ever heard. If the chance ever comes to hop on one again I'd suggest you give it another shot as it's one of the most popular boats we build and in the bigger skiff/flats market.


----------



## tibor25 (Apr 17, 2016)

East Cape said:


> Must have been a really rough day ? Hundreds of Vantages built/running and this is a first I've ever heard. If the chance ever comes to hop on one again I'd suggest you give it another shot as it's one of the most popular boats we build and in the bigger skiff/flats market.


It was pretty rough out there, sure your boats are great. I've only been in one, don't see many where I'm at for part of the year


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

View attachment 3089
There she is boys, looks pretty quick, dry, and skinny to me! This is the boat that can do it all, well!


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

View attachment 3093
Here's another for y'all to take a peak at. The new EVO on the right and the older hull on the left.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

tibor25 said:


> Rode in a vantage about a year ago, there was some chop. Boat was fast 115 on the back, but was soaking wet. Person driving is very proficient with trim tabs. That's why I don't like them..


Do you like the driver of the boat? They could have been part of the problem - or just a bad weather day, or both. Can't really put much weight behind that statement if it was just one day. I love my Kenner and my B2, and 80% of the time they are dry. But on a crappy day, well it can be crappy wet. But if wanted to stay dry I would stay home. 

I can never understand this fixation with a "dry" boat. Nearly all new boats go through rigorous testing to ensure they deflect the water away from the cockpit. But wind and water do strange things at times. Just try any quartering wind across the bow. Nothing you can do brother - your shades are getting sprayed.


----------



## tibor25 (Apr 17, 2016)

coconutgroves said:


> Do you like the driver of the boat? They could have been part of the problem - or just a bad weather day, or both. Can't really put much weight behind that statement if it was just one day. I love my Kenner and my B2, and 80% of the time they are dry. But on a crappy day, well it can be crappy wet. But if wanted to stay dry I would stay home.
> 
> I can never understand this fixation with a "dry" boat. Nearly all new boats go through rigorous testing to ensure they deflect the water away from the cockpit. But wind and water do strange things at times. Just try any quartering wind across the bow. Nothing you can do brother - your shades are getting sprayed.


I would say the driver is very experienced. And the same day I was in a Marquesa and the difference was night and day for me.


----------



## Limp Shrimp (Aug 23, 2015)

coconutgroves said:


> Do you like the driver of the boat? They could have been part of the problem - or just a bad weather day, or both.


Maybe the driver didn't like him!! Maybe he out fished said driver!! or maybe he accidently/purposely caused driver to lose the biggest snook he had ever hooked!! strange things happen when you are talking fishing/boats..


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

What's the "# passenger or # load" rating?


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I think 4 but don't hold me to that. the original Evo, Fury, Vantage, and Lostmen are all rated for 4.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

So is there two models now? EVO and EVO X? Whats the differences?


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

The EVO has a 12 degree deadrise and is a boat designed for beach side tarpon fishing. More of a keys skiff. EVO X has a 4.5 degree deadrise and is a skinny water skiff with huge poling strakes and still able to use those big spray rails crossing open water.


----------



## tibor25 (Apr 17, 2016)

I dont know of any keys guides running ecc


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

tibor25 said:


> I dont know of any keys guides running ecc


Capt. Bruce Chard runs an EVO. And speaking of EVO let's get back to the EVO X. If you want to start an east cape bashing thread go for it but don't come on a thread highlighting a new model just to talk sh*t.


----------



## tibor25 (Apr 17, 2016)

mtoddsolomon said:


> Capt. Bruce Chard runs an EVO. And speaking of EVO let's get back to the EVO X. If you want to start an east cape bashing thread go for it but don't come on a thread highlighting a new model just to talk sh*t.


Curious


----------



## East Cape (Sep 3, 2015)

tibor25 said:


> I dont know of any keys guides running ecc


I'll be happy to help you if your looking to go out with a guide? Drop me a email or a call and I can help you out as we have guides in the keys and those who also guide the keys during Tarpon season...
Thank you in advance.
Kevin


----------



## tibor25 (Apr 17, 2016)

East Cape said:


> I'll be happy to help you if your looking to go out with a guide? Drop me a email or a call and I can help you out as we have guides in the keys and those who also guide the keys during Tarpon season...
> Thank you in advance.
> Kevin


Im well set in that department spend a chunk of my year down there. I just haven't seen ecc around and was curious


----------



## East Cape (Sep 3, 2015)

tibor25 said:


> Im well set in that department spend a chunk of my year down there. I just haven't seen ecc around and was curious


Totally understand and if you have any other concerns please feel free to contact me direct as I'm here to help any questions or concerns you may have...
Take care!


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Fact is that any boat that is made with true quality is going to come dear. Just the way it is. OR can buy a Shallow Sport (TX boat) for big bucks then walk on the deck first day brand new and feel the deck crunch and give under my feet. As usual, buyer beware. True story BTW.

IMHO there is not a TX boat made that can touch the quality of a HB or ECC. Sad but true.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Here's the latest and greatest! This thing just looks AMAZING!
View attachment 3122

Pic by: 239 Flies on Instagram


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

I'd like to see an ass end pic of both the "old" evo & new side by side with 2 larger guys on each. I've fished the "old" one for 3 tarpon seasons & am very familiar with its drafting/running abilities.


----------



## fishtrapper (Jun 6, 2009)

WillW said:


> I'd like to see an ass end pic of both the "old" evo & new side by side with 2 larger guys on each. I've fished the "old" one for 3 tarpon seasons & am very familiar with its drafting/running abilities.


There is a huge difference when you see the 2 boats next to each other on and off the water as far as the hull designs. The top of the boat out of the water the both look the same but under the water there is a big difference. 

I will say the X is more stable due to the very low deadrise, draft is a lot shallower with the new model as well. Spray rails are very high just like the V version and do not slap even in swell just like the V version. Depending on who you fish with I would say there is a chance you could be fishing out of the shallow version next tarpon season.

There will be more pics and video coming soon of both versions.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

To add to what fistrapper said, when I went and saw the the original X and them prepping the plug the guys at the shop were saying it's almost an entirely different hulll with similar charicteristics.


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Man that's a sharp looking skiff. I like the recessed tabs, and the higher sides for beach fishing, seems to be a nice combination for flats and beach. Great Job ECC


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

View attachment 3281
View attachment 3280
View attachment 3279
View attachment 3278
View attachment 3277
View attachment 3276
View attachment 3275
View attachment 3274
Well folks the EVO X has been putting in some work over the weekend! Tell me this skiff isn't sick!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I don't know much about it, other than seeing one at ICAST that was SICK. Could have been a Fury, but I think it was an Evo. I can say that ECC definitely builds some badass _looking_ boats. I like the "edginess" and "stealth" look to the overall builds.


----------



## mwong61 (Jul 28, 2013)

From a couple more pics Kevin sent me a while back...note that even with a large guy standing on the platform by himself the chines are still beneath the waterline when he poles.


----------



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

East Cape certainly makes a unique looking skiff. I like it alot. I really like where builders are going... especially East Cape and Beavertail.


----------



## Limp Shrimp (Aug 23, 2015)

I've never been on the new EVO but I sure like looking at it...


----------



## mwong61 (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## Limp Shrimp (Aug 23, 2015)

Some day, I'm probably going to have to have one of those!


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

MWong, you beat me to it! That video gets me fired up for the new skiff.


----------



## POCtied (Oct 19, 2016)

commtrd said:


> Fact is that any boat that is made with true quality is going to come dear. Just the way it is. OR can buy a Shallow Sport (TX boat) for big bucks then walk on the deck first day brand new and feel the deck crunch and give under my feet. As usual, buyer beware. True story BTW.
> 
> IMHO there is not a TX boat made that can touch the quality of a HB or ECC. Sad but true.


I can confirm this, love the mod V but its a bit soft in spots for a $75k boat


----------



## Kolomb (Dec 23, 2013)

Wait wait wait.... if you're telling me they look exactly the same from the waterline up, and u can see ecc didn't change the branding between the x and normal evo, how the h*** do you tell which boat is yours and which is your buddys after a day at the sand bar?!?! My dad and I are clinically colorblind we'd be doomed


----------

